# Polecat very skinny



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Afternnon everyone, we have had our polecat for 18mnths now and all of a sudden in the last 3 weeks she has lost so much weight, she is very skinny and her coat is comming off in our hands when we stroke her. up untill then she has been fine, we feed her once a day with a handful of ferret pellets or a pouch of cat food. hope someone out there can enlighten us as to what is happening...ie: is this normal or something to worry about.
Many thanks
Paul leanne.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

im new to ferret owning but id take her to the vets  

if you can find one thats used to ferrets


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for the replys, dolly is 18 mnths old.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

has she been neutered? females dont usually lose weight if she is spayed and skinny then id say a trip to the vets is what's needed


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

She hasnt been neutered, Anyone else out there who has a polecat, what should she be eating in a day?
Thanks.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ratboy32 said:


> She hasnt been neutered, Anyone else out there who has a polecat, what should she be eating in a day?
> Thanks.


OMG I hope she has been brought out of season!? please tell me yes if not she needs to see a vet asap as she will require a "jill Jab" to bring her out of season, ferrets are induced ovulators which means once the ferret comes into season she will remain in season until mated. The danger is if she is not mated she will eventually become very ill with Aplastic anemia which could prove fatal for her.

Here is a link more about Aplastic anemia::

http://www.all-about-ferrets.com/aplastic-anemia-in-ferrets.html

Re Mating ::

You have 3 options really which are ::

A) Mate her with an entire male (outcome 1-10 kits needing homes)

B) Mate her with a vasectomised hob (Outcome no kits)

3) Get the "Jill Jab" at the vets

after you get her out of season she will then begin a phantom pregnancy and should start to gain weight. Once she has gained weight my advise would be spay her, for the sake of Dolly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have polecats and what she should eat daily depends on her body condition and what kind of food you feed her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How is Dolly doing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Any update i worry about this little girl


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi dkdream and everyone else that has replied, she is a lot better weight wise and put on a lot more condition, the only thing we can think of, is her diet was ferret pelets and last few months all she has had is catfood but last few weeks she is back on ferret pelets and seems to be much better!?? and consuming a lot more water as she is back on dry food. Thanks

Paul leanne.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if she isn't neutered she will be in season and it will eventually kill her.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> if she isn't neutered she will be in season and it will eventually kill her.


This. She really needs to go to the vet for the jill jab and then she will need to be spayed.


----------



## ferretgal99 (Aug 15, 2012)

hi there, for starts, has she had her jill jab or been neuterd? jills cant come out of seasons themselves so if not take her to the vets right now. this will kill her otherwise. if you'v been aware of this or shes neuterd its proberly because she not getting the right vitimains, i need to point out that she's a ferret not a cat. dont feed her cat food. feed her meats, mine love chicken and none processed sausege. mix this with normal ferret pellets and i feed mine this twice a day (in the morning and at night). they must also have a 24/7 supply of water. change her diet and keep a close eye on her, make sure she's warm and comfty. if theres no improvements or she gets worse take her to the vets.


----------

